# Who needs an artificial reef?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Found this one last trip. Unreal amount of fish. We couldn't get through the triggers, gave up trying to fish after a few minutes. GoPro told the rest of the story. Not too far out of Destin in state water. I think it just might be a spring, there appeared to be about a 10' deep downward spike when you drove over it. Will go back in a few days and drop the GoPro several places around the epicenter.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bunch of mingos there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

hey that's my spot!!!! Leave it alone!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Sailminnow (Jun 23, 2018)

How are you rigging up your GoPro? I would love to start dropping my GoPro, but I’m a little hesitant because I worry about stability and making sure it comes back up lol


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's my creations. Fins were for directional stability. 

MK1 had the weight built in. Rigged to rod-n-reel, one camera mount.


















MK2 had downrigger weight attached. Rigged to downrigger, 3 camera mounts, front, side and rear.


----------



## Sailminnow (Jun 23, 2018)

Pretty solid. Thanks I will give it a try!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Just make sure the fin is lined up exactly with centerline or else you'll get a swimming effect on the unit. That'll screw up a video in a hurry.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

At 3:03 it looked like a hogfish.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> At 3:03 it looked like a hogfish.


Didn't notice that before! Sure would like to add him to my "I've caught" list.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

So.... you were gonna drop on it again? What's up? looked interesting.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That video reefs me up every time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Several of those around Destin. We would come west from Panama City to dive several of those natural bottoms back in the 70s. They were all loaded with big fish back in those days. Another, In the good old days. Nikonas was the only Cameras then ASA 64, kotacrome, F11,1/60th second.


----------

